# Light for a 29 gallon????



## Piper316 (Nov 30, 2011)

I need some ideas on a light source for a standard 29 gallon tank. The tank is around 30" long by 13" wide by 19" tall. It is going to be a low-tech setup (no CO2) with plants and some shrimp.

What would be a good light to go with? Most of the ones I see are either 24" or 36"...I do not really see anything in the 30" range. I cannot hang anything from the ceiling for this aquarium so I am kind of limited.

Any suggestions?!?!?!?!


----------



## FunkyMonk (Feb 24, 2012)

I use the ZooMed T5 HO light fixture. 

They come in different lengths too for different size tanks.

With the ultra sun and flora bulbs for my 29 gallon. Works great! It also comes with mounting clips that hookup to the sides of your tank. The fixture flips up, and make maintenance really easy if you need to get into the tank. 

I bought mine used, with the bulbs for CHEAP. :bounce: I really like it, and so do the plants.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I'd honestly just use the stock flourescent and get some ferts for when you need it. HO's are overkill and will require co2 unless raised a good 5-6 inches off the top at minimum, possibly more like a foot for low light and no co2. I'm currently down to 1 24" 17w 2xODNO t8 on my 29gal and have stopped the co2. I've tried everything from stock t8 to a 4bul HO fixture, Plants still growing fine just slower.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to have a 29gallon "medium" tech. You could get the Coralife 30" T5NO light strip it fits perfect. Here is a couple old threads to look at.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/124163-coralife-aqualight-t5no-24-30-a.html

Can't link the pic but if you look in here there is a pic of my lamp.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/126358-cawolfs-29-gallon-freshwater-community.html

Link to light - just the first place I found on google:
http://www.marineandreef.com/Aqualight_T5_Aquarium_FRESHWATER_Lighting_Coralife_p/res58121.htm


----------



## Kevchan (Jul 11, 2011)

I got my monsterous 33" wavepoint for 100 on Craigslist


----------

